# A fully adjustable toolpost for the Unimat 3



## mariolucchini (Feb 2, 2011)

In a distraction moment from the making of the miniature lathe, I was browsing through some old Model Engineers issues when I found a toolpost design which I couldn't resist :big:.....here's the story......



Needed a chunk of brass and I found some old brass padlocks in my scrap box.....needless to say, judicious flycutting long minutes after I produced the toolpost body....
















































The pillar...............






















The height regulating screw......note the acrylic pad in the screw's point, this is to avoid scratching the pillar's base when you rotate the toolpost's body at a fixed height.......










































The body's locking lever to the pillar....











The pillar locking lever to the lathe's cross slide....also the special washer & the "T" nut....













All the bits & pieces....






















The assembled toolpost....



























































In a next post I'll show the toolpost doing its thing................. 


Cheers...........

Mario


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 2, 2011)

That is some awesome work Mario!! :bow:

Looking forward to seeing it on the lathe and in action!!!

Andrew


----------



## winklmj (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks too nice to use. :bow:


----------



## bambuko (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice indeed!, but... there is one thing puzzling me - what is the black thing? (red arrow pointing):





thanks Chris


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it may just be a part of the padlock that sacrificed it's life to become am amazing toolpost!

Andrew


----------



## jct842 (Feb 2, 2011)

Almost too pretty to use and get full of swarf and oil. john


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,
congratulations for the clever use of recycled padlock !
I also have an unimat (the older model, SL) and some salvaged brass padlocks
so I will have a go with a toolpost copied from your. 
the pictures show differently colored brass parts, and the way you cut through the padlock is not clear for me, can you help me on this point ? 
Zephyrin


----------



## mariolucchini (Feb 2, 2011)

The toolpost mounted on the cross slide and doing its thing.............. :









































Closeup showing the perfect center height of the cutting tool you can achieve......no pips at all!......... :big:




















Besides, you can have infinite horizontal positions of the cutting tool without losing its height.....


I'm happy!..... 


Cheers again....

Mario


----------



## mariolucchini (Feb 2, 2011)

bambuko  said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed!, but... there is one thing puzzling me - what is the black thing? (red arrow pointing):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a red sealing wax filler I used to hide an ugly indentation of the padlock...... :


Mario


----------



## mariolucchini (Feb 2, 2011)

Gedeon Spilett  said:
			
		

> Hi,
> congratulations for the clever use of recycled padlock !
> I also have an unimat (the older model, SL) and some salvaged brass padlocks
> so I will have a go with a toolpost copied from your.
> ...



Hy Zephyrin!...........Indeed there are 2 different colors of the metal, I used 2 different old padlocks and it seems they were made out of different brass alloys.....

If you look carefully at my pics, you'll also see a brass bar filler I used to fill one of the padlocks holes....

As for the padlock cutting, I used a hand held hacksaw for cutting and a flycutter to rectify the faces....

Thanks for looking....

                       Mario


----------



## bambuko (Feb 2, 2011)

mariolucchini  said:
			
		

> ...used to hide an ugly indentation of the padlock...... :
> Mario



Sorry I have asked  

Chris


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi that is nice  ;D


----------



## crueby (Feb 8, 2011)

That is fantastic. 

How solid is it in use? Does the brass work out well, or would steel make a difference? Looks like it should be strong enough. Sure beats messing with the rocker in my sherline toolpost.


----------



## AssassinXCV (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, awesome. You wont find one that nice when you buy a lathe. looks sweet.


----------



## archiebald (Apr 23, 2012)

mariolucchini  said:
			
		

> The toolpost mounted on the cross slide and doing its thing.............. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Mario.
I know this topic is old but I have a Unimat 3 and I am very interested in the modifications I can see on your's.

Could you explain or post some more photos (belt drive, digital readout, fine cross slide control and an others.)

Thanks


----------

